# Come on guys post up



## squatster (Jun 24, 2021)

Come on guys
Let’s get this place rocking again. I know people are coming here each day to see if there is some thing new. But no one is posting- let’s bring this place above the glory it used to be. You can post about any thing really- post about how your but stinks, and thing- well not but stinkage.
No ones going to flame any one.
If newbies have silly questions let’s try to discuss it
I know when I started, I had some stupid ass stuff to post- well guess I still do. Still to this day, my grammar sucks ass - I don’t know how to get my thoughts into words, and I ramble like no other about nothing. I do that every were. Look at me I have 5 or 6 sentences starting with I.
Please guys just post at least start with 1 per week or per day- let’s suck every one back in again


----------



## squatster (Jun 25, 2021)

Any one?
You can even post - shut up man


----------



## danieltx (Jun 25, 2021)

The lack of posting here is likely due to so much member crossover with Professional Muscle. With PM having a much larger user base, the bulk of conversation happens there. Anasci has essentially become the forum for testing results, but even that's been basically discontinued.

I check Anasci daily and would love to see more conversation here, but there needs to be some incentive or differentiation from PM for that to really pick up.


----------



## squatster (Jun 25, 2021)

it’s great to see you man.
I joined pm in I think 2006- I don’t post there much at all. 
Any suggestions on what we need here?
Glad to see you ever man


----------



## vpiedu (Jun 26, 2021)

im here and will make a better effort. 

VP


----------



## koolio (Jun 27, 2021)

Start a porn forum and an orange god forum and posts will go up... unfortunately!


----------



## squatster (Jun 27, 2021)

We had a pron section before
Not sure if it made a difference at all


----------



## squatster (Jun 27, 2021)

What’s an orange god forum?


----------



## D.A_B (Jun 27, 2021)

squatster said:


> What’s an orange god forum?



Probably a Trump thread


----------

